# 18650 Postive Side of the battery?



## MoonCo (Jan 4, 2010)

I just received my batteries but I can't tell what side is the positve side. There are not any markings on the battery itself and I can't find it on a spec sheet anywhere. Is the side with the painted stripe on it positive or is it the other side? Thanks for your help!

These are the batteries I ordered.
http://www.batteryspace.com/li-ion18650cylindricalrechargeablecell37v2600mah962wh--oemfromjapankorea-1.aspx

Matt


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Pointy side +


----------



## MoonCo (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

Buy a digital multi-meter Matt, handy for that sort of thing. :thumbsup:


----------

